# Rballi's Fluval Spec V Office tank



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

Great little tank. I've had it for a couple months now. 
The light grows great moss. My Xmas moss loves it. No c02. 
Couple tips. 
I removed the sponge it came with and added my own bag of ceramic o ring media. As much as I couple stuff in the first chamber. From just below the slits all the way down to the bottom past the little sponge shelf. Then I cut my own sponge the covers the slits at the top so no shrimp can get into the filter chamber. 
There is one little tiny opening about half way down. I cut a small piece of sponge to fit behind it to keep critters our of the filter chamber. 
Took a little positioning to get just right. 
Not much room back there for your hands. 
Also found a really small temp adjustable heater to fit in the area with the return pump. 
I have my pump set to min flow and feel its still a little strong for a shrimp tank. 

Good stuff. 
Enjoy!


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Great advice on the little slit. Some of my critters got back there. 


I personally like the sponge however. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

I shoved filter media into the tiny slit so there's a pouf sticking out. The shrimpies like to nibble stuff out of it.

And I placed a slice of dense sponge filter across the slits at the top to keep anyone from cruising in on the topside.


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

My friend at work has a spec 2 and 5 and the shrimp/killie fry like to hide in there. No issues so far but they definitely hide in there.


----------



## Drift Monkey (Mar 26, 2012)

I love the Spec V's dimensions...I may have to get yet ANOTHER tank...


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks for the pointers everyone. I have some foam that I can stuff into those crevices. Got the hardscape in, wish I had some more manzy laying around, I can always add more later if it needs it.














I have a bunch of smaller rocks I am going to stuff everywhere.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Stones in and filled. I think this is quite a nice little setup out of the box. I am sure it won't grow everything, but that just means less maintenance...


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Started to plant. Going to fill in the back row with crypts and some needle leaf java fern in between the rocks with some patches of dwarf hair grass...should be a nice little tank. Think ember tetras at this point. How big of a school could this tank support? 8?


----------



## bostoneric (Sep 7, 2011)

you'll be surprised at what this LED can grow. I've had great success with a few different plants without any supplements or c02.


----------



## goodeye--sniper (Apr 2, 2012)

I absolutely adore your scape


----------



## CryptKeeper54 (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm digging the scape. I'm curious to see what's next. Very nice start.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

When I had a 5G, I looked at 6 embers. You probably could get away with 8 since yours is definitely longer. 

I love the scape. Are you doing any inverts?


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Got it planted (mostly). Just pulled stuff from my 75. Needle leaf java fern, c. Wendtii 'tropica', dwarf hair grass. 

Going to add a group of cherry shrimp, but I have to get this tank to the office still. Going to add some Taiwan moss to the manzy when I drain it.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

The top branch was definitely needed. I'm glad you added it. I didn't exactly want to say something needed to go there just in case you were putting some tall plants in. But it's great!

With my spec (2g) I find that it is durable as all get out. I found a bin it fits perfectly in and I take half the water out, wrap a towel around it and put it in a bin. 

I've never had a drop of water get out. 

Hope that helps. 


From MABJ's iPhone
2G Fluval Spec ~ fauna and flora in the works!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the crypts will grow in nicely also to fill in the back. I think I am going to try a dry start on this tank cause I want the hair grass and moss to get established before I start moving the tank around. Still trying to figure out how to move this guy though from a parking lot, down an elevator and to the office....

Any tips on dry start? Water level is right at the substrate level...


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

How does this tank look now? Any updates?


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Tank has been sitting on my desk at work uninhabited for several months now and I need to get some stuff in here other than algae...local place has some badis badis for sale that would be perfect for the tank


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Alright, I finally picked up a nice pair of Indian Blue Badis Badis and they are settling in quite nice. I need to turn the flow down some on the pump... Here is a pic.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

They're beautiful!


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is a full tank shot. Not the best quality photo... But an update none the less.


----------



## rballi (Mar 4, 2010)

Long overdue update. Overgrown and due for a rescape.


----------



## maux (Sep 26, 2013)

Looking nice!


----------

